# Medicated or natural FET



## thornton (Nov 28, 2007)

Sorry to keep asking questions. My doc talked more about doing a natural cycle rather than a medicated cycle - why would you do medicated rather than natural?

Tx


----------



## JemmyB (May 21, 2010)

Hiya.  I've done 2 medicated FET's because my AF is not regular and I have a long cycle, so medication allows the clinic to control the cycle.  Also, I live 90 mins away from my clinic and I believe that more scans are needed on a natural cycle to ascertain the right time for TX so more travel involved.  If my clinic had recommended it, (but they didn't), I would have a FET in a natural cycle, because I suffer terrible side effects from down regulation.  However, I don't know about any stats regarding success one way or another.  My first FET failed and I'm 8dpt for this one.


----------



## thornton (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks Jemmy


----------



## EllieGP (Mar 29, 2008)

I am on a medicated FET and it has worked. I had 2 x Day 5 blastos put back and both have snuggled in. I'm not finding it any worse than when I had my fresh IVF cycles and both failed with 2 x Day 2 embies both times. I have 3 more weeks of medication to go and my 8 week scan is next week. It will be strange when I don't need to take anymore meds and the clinic sign me over to the midwife. I'll feel lost without the routine and the security of the clinic at the end of the phone, but at least I'll be considered no different from all the other mums-to-be. I know the clinic and I did everything we could to make this work and it has, so I'm glad I'm on the meds.

Its a personal choice and this is only what I did, its not advice. I hope my experience helps you reach your decision and what is right for you. 

Good luck Ellie x


----------



## bearhug (Jun 19, 2009)

Hello!  I've got the same dilema going on!!! Can't find any info to suggest one is better than another in terms of success rates.  My clinic is doing a study at the moment but it's inconclusive x


----------



## daisy-may (Oct 11, 2007)

hey girlies ... i has a natural FET cancelled a couple of years ago and then had to go for a medicated one. The only plus side to the medicated one it the clinic is in total control of your body prior to transfer. With the natural cycle your always waiting ... it waiting for the surge, then waiting to get hole of your clinic and then waiting for the transfer ....


if i had to choose between the 2, i would go for the medicated one ... despite the drugs being so horrod, at least your not waiting and waiting .....


hope this helps xxxx daisy xxxx  


Oh and it was my medicated FET that worked ... i have a little 12 month man asleep upstairs !!!!!!!!


----------



## thornton (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks Daisy May

Can anybody tell me how the medicated cycle works - apparently at my clinic they start you on a natural cycle but if your bloods are not as they should be they swap to medicated - how does this work?

Tx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Thornton, 

I'm at CRGH and this is their medicated proctocol!

I've had medicated FET 3 x due to PCOS- I don't ovulate regularly enough for natural, 

For me, I've taken primolut day 14-25 of 1st cycle and then stopped this induces a bleed

I've started sniffing/downregging on day 25 of first cycle, 

Day 2/3 of second cycle- go in for a scan and check lining is thin ovaries non active etc, 

start progynova (oestrogen) day 4- this is to thicken womb lining- keep taking...

Week later have scan to check lining- second scan 4-5 days after that then start gestone to prepare uterus for embies- you start gestone 5/6 days before transfer for blasts ( I would think 3/4 days for day 3 embies) You stop the sniffing when you start the gestone! 

I'm not sure how they would convert natural to medicated and I do think every clinic has different proctocols! 

good luck 

Livity


----------



## Mrs Mops (Jun 5, 2010)

Hi Thornton,

I had a natural cycle with my first FET and got a BFP and now have a beautiful daughter. However since having my little girl my cycles have increased to about 40-43 days. I recently tried another natural FET but got a BFN so next month we are going to try a medicated. I too have not heard of one being more successful than another. My clinics protocol is to start taking climival HRT tablets three times daily oone day 1 of your cycle to thicken the womb lining. Then on day 12 scan to see if lining thick enough. If it is then also start cyclogest pessaries twice daily and transfer two days after starting those. I'm hoping with better control of my cycle next month that we get a BFP. Good luck

x


----------

